# Does your poodle ever walk/balance on their back legs?



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

if you have ever watched performing poodles - as in shows produced to entertain the public - you will see lots of walking on hind legs - by all sizes of poodle, actually. poodles were widely used in circus acts because they are both smart and athletic - kind of the same thing a lot of college and universities are looking for in (human) students these days. so your ruby comes from a long line of the creme de la creme of dogdom. and she's pretty, too!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Now that you mention it, I do remember seeing poodles do things like that in the circus!! How neat! She is 8.5 months right now, maybe I will have the chance down the road to teach her some fun tricks. Also thank you for the kind words 



patk said:


> if you have ever watched performing poodles - as in shows produced to entertain the public - you will see lots of walking on hind legs - by all sizes of poodle, actually. poodles were widely used in circus acts because they are both smart and athletic - kind of the same thing a lot of college and universities are looking for in (human) students these days. so your ruby comes from a long line of the creme de la creme of dogdom. and she's pretty, too!







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

My Ruby is also is a ballerina ! From a very early age, she would walk and twirl on her back legs, particularly when she is excited!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

rubymom said:


> My Ruby is also is a ballerina ! From a very early age, she would walk and twirl on her back legs, particularly when she is excited!



Maybe it's a Ruby thing  that is so cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Both my tpoos stand and walk on their hind legs, goes backwards, and turns but both were taught to do so. To think of it I've never seen them learn a trick by themselves without me teaching them. Ruby is one smart girl


----------



## kate45 (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh Ruby is adorable!

Yes, our puppy Emma (who turned 6 months today  ) has been standing on her back legs since she was tiny and we've also been encouraging it with the command 'up' and holding a treat above her to try and get. She loves it and her tail wags like crazy when she does it!

After watching your video, I followed a link to this cutie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t78guN0p81U 

Maybe one day our girls will do that too!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Kate, that video just made me smile so much!! how cute!!! I searched "circus poodles" on YouTube and found soo many cute videos, and it's amazing how effortlessly they seem to perform their walking and hopping tricks. Looks like we have some future acrobat poodles on our hands   

At her obedience class graduation our trainer wants us to perform a special trick that we teach on our own at home as a fun end to the class, maybe I can show them that she can walk upright 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We call it the circus walk precisely because it is such a common circus dog trick and so well done by poodles. When Lily does the circus walk her head is almost as high as my shoulder!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

That sure is something I'd like to see!! 

Hey let's start a traveling circus poodle troupe  hehhe all varieties welcome 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, it's not just the girls that can do it! My Jupiter when he was younger used to walk around on his rear legs. So whenever I said "dance" he would love to walk around on two legs, twirling a bit -- especially fun when there was music on.

Age and arthritis has meant that I don't encourage this much anymore. But he'll still stand up and lean against me, which since he is a mini, I don't discourage...


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh yes, especially when he sees a dog, child, or a man moving his direction (theory is he was super close to the husband and children in the family that rehomed him). Sometimes from other excitement. Wish he had better conformation so it wouldn't concern me....


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YUP! Molly does the circus thing too! Especially when she is being nosy about what's on tables and critters in bushes!!!!! :marchmellow:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

When I took Poppy to her first puppy class, the instructor warned us about things we should avoid to protect our pups' growing joints. Encouraging them to walk on hind legs was one of them - then she looked around the room, and said "but that doesn't apply to those of you with poodles, because they will do it whatever you do, so don't worry!". We call it dancing, and Pop is another who does it untaught!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yep - mine too! Pippin is particularly adept at it, but Pushkin is the one that can jump on his hind legs... boggling! Like Tigger on springs. Neither have been taught to do it, although I keep meaning to "teach" Pippin to twirl


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Very impressive!!! She's got better balance on her tiptoes then I do!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

How cute! Ruby really is a most beautiful girl. Her color is amazing!


----------

